# Je n'emploie pas des spécialistes pour m'occuper des détails



## Gaolixin

Bonjour les amis​​​"Je n'emploie pas des spécialistes pour m'occuper des détails".

Svp, Ma question : sur quelle partie porte sémantiquement la négation? Sur la sous-phrase"pour......" ou Sur l'argument de "pour","m'occuper des détails"?

Donc, la phrase ci-dessus  pourrait s'interpréter par  "J' emplois des sepicialiste pour ne pas m'occuper des détails"?
Ou par "Ce n'est pas pour m'occuper des détails que j'emplois des spécialistes"?

Merci votre aide par avance.


----------



## snarkhunter

Gaolixin said:


> Donc, la phrase ci-dessus  pourrait s'interpréter par  "J' emplois des sepicialiste pour ne pas m'occuper des détails"?​Ou par "Ce n'est pas pour m'occuper des détails que j'emplois des spécialistes"?


Bonjour,

Pour moi, c'est sur l'ensemble de la proposition _"pour m'occuper des détails"_ que porte ici la négation.


----------



## OLN

Je comprends ta difficulté. "...des spécialistes pour *m*'occuper des détails" me semble être une anacoluthe.

Je comprends ceci : _C'est pour qu'ils s'occupent des détails / C'est pour que je n'aie pas à m'occuper des détails que j'emploie des spécialistes. Il est hors de question que j'emploie des spécialistes *si c'est* pour (= si* je* dois, *je* suis contraint de) m'occuper des détails *à leur place.*_

Si *m*_'occuper_ est la faute, le sens est tout différent :  _Je n'emploie *personne* pour *s'*occuper / pour qu'il *s'*occupe des détails *à ma place*, et certainement pas des spécialistes [qui me coûtent cher]._


----------



## Chimel

OLN said:


> Je comprends ceci : _C'est pour qu'ils s'occupent des détails / C'est pour que je n'aie pas à m'occuper des détails que j'emploie des spécialistes. Il est hors de question que j'emploie des spécialistes *si c'est* pour (= si* je* dois, *je* suis contraint de) m'occuper des détails *à leur place. *_


Oui, la structure est la même que dans _Je ne vous paie pas pour ne rien faire._

La difficulté est que dans _Je ne vous paie pas pour/je n'emploie pas des spécialistes pour_, la négation exprime en fait une affirmation : la personne paie ou emploie effectivement quelqu'un (mais elle ne le fait pas pour...). La négation porte donc en fait sur l'élément _pour..._ (= j'emploie des spécialistes pour ne pas m'occuper des détails).


----------



## OLN

Dans la phrase _Je ne vous paie pas pour ne rien faire, _le sujet implicite de_ ne rien faire _est _*vous* (... pour que *vous* ne fassiez rien, pour que *vous* restiez les bras croisés_).
La structure n'est pour moi pas exactement la même que dans la phrase "*Je *n'emploie pas des spécialistes pour / dans le but de *m'*occuper des détails". C'est pour moi maladroitement exprimé, à la rigueur du français parlé adressé à quelqu'un qui connaît le contexte.

Au fait, quelle est la source ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Intéressante question ! Il faut distinguer ce que la phrase en elle-même veut vraiment dire et ce que le locuteur avait en tête. Où avez-vous lu ou entendu cette phrase exactement, Gaolixin ?

Syntaxiquement, la phrase initiale est équivalente à :

_Je n'emploie pas des spécialistes pour *que je* m'occupe des détails._

Cette phrase est toutefois ambiguë. On peut en effet comprendre :

a) Je n'emploie pas des spécialistes. Je n'en emploie pas pour que je puisse m'occuper des détails.​b) J'emploie des spécialistes, mais je ne le fais pas afin de m'occuper des détails ; je le fais pour d'autres raisons.​
Mais le locuteur voulait peut-être dire autre chose :

c) J'emploie des spécialistes. Je le fais pour que je n'aie pas à m'occuper des détails.​d) J'emploie des spécialistes, mais je ne le fais pas pour *qu'ils* s'occupent des détails ; je ne veux pas qu'ils s'occupent des détails ; je ne les paie pas pour ça.​



OLN said:


> "...des spécialistes pour *m*'occuper des détails" me semble être une anacoluthe.


Pourquoi cela ? La phrase en elle même ne contient aucune rupture syntaxique. Ce serait au contraire _pour *s'*occuper_ qui en serait une !


----------



## Bezoard

C'est effectivement une phrase ambigüe. Il me semble que c'est le sens c qui est généralement visé.




> a) Je n'emploie pas des spécialistes. *Je n'en emploie pas pour que je puisse m'occuper des détails*.
> b) J'emploie des spécialistes, *mais je ne le fais pas afin de m'occuper des détails* ; je le fais pour d'autres raisons.


Les parties en gras sont elles-mêmes ambiguës.
* je ne le fais pas afin de m'occuper des détails *veut-il dire _ce n'est pas dans le but de m'occuper des détails que je ne le fais pas_ ou au contraire _c'est pour pouvoir m'occuper des détails que je ne le fais pas ?_ Les deux interprétations, pourtant contradictoires, sont possibles.


----------



## Gaolixin

REBonjour

MERCI @Bezoard ,@Chimel ,@OLN ,@Maître Capello ,@snarkhunter POUR VOS AIDES.

Svp, À propos de la réponse de @Chimel , à ma connaissance actuelle, lors que l'on veut faire une négation sur l'infinitif introduite par 'pour',à savoir, pour ne pas infinitif.
Ma question: si la négation porte sur la préposition"pour....", pourait-on utiliser la même façon/la formul que la négation de l'infinitif. À savoir, "pour ne pas infinitif".?

Merci votre aide par avance.


----------



## OLN

_Ce n'est certainement pas pour avoir à m'occuper des détails que je paye des spécialistes dont c'est la tâche.
~ _ _Je ne paye pas des employés pour qu'ils me laissent faire le travail à leur place_,  truisme un peu bébête.
_
Je ne vais certainement pas payer des spécialistes pour qu'ils s'occupent des détails *si* c'est pour avoir à m'en occuper moi-même  / *si *ça signifie que je dois m'en occuper_. 
Le fond de la pensée est  :_ J'emploie justement des spécialistes *pour ne pas* avoir à m'occuper des détails._

Encore une fois, où as-tu lu ou entendu cette phrase ? Qui s'exprime ainsi ?


----------



## Maître Capello

@Gaolixin Pourriez-vous s'il vous plaît répondre à ma question ?


Maître Capello said:


> Où avez-vous lu ou entendu cette phrase exactement, Gaolixin ?


----------



## Chimel

Gaolixin said:


> Svp, À propos de la réponse de @Chimel , à ma connaissance actuelle, lors que l'on veut faire une négation sur l'infinitif introduite par 'pour',à savoir, pour ne pas infinitif.
> Ma question: si la négation porte sur la préposition"pour....", pourait-on utiliser la même façon/la formul que la négation de l'infinitif. À savoir, "pour ne pas infinitif".?



Si je comprends bien votre question: non, on ne dit pas _Je vous paie pour ne pas rien faire_ (même si c'est en fait le sens de la phrase, c'est le verbe principal qui est nié et non la proposition introduite par _pour_).


----------



## Gaolixin

Rebonjour

@Maître Capello ,@OLN , La phrase en question est extraite d'un manuel de grammaire francaise écrit par un professeur chinois de français, il n'y donne qu'un exemple sans explication précis.


Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas la phrase du manuel est mal choisie car très ambiguë.

Il faut en tout cas retenir qu'en français, on met facilement la négation avec le verbe principal plutôt que le verbe subordonné.

Autre exemple similaire : _Je ne pense pas qu'il soit là_ = Je pense qu'il n'est pas là.


----------



## Gaolixin

Rebonjour les amis

Je voudrais poser une autre question qui me paraît similiaire à celle discutée plus haut sur ce fil. 
"Tout ne doit pas être fait au nom de la sécurité", cette phrase est extrait de France Info.

Svp, Est ce que la phrase ci-dessus pourrait se transformer en la phrase suivante :"ce n'est pas au nom de la sécurité que tout doit être fait"?


Merci votre aide par avance.


----------



## Bezoard

Encore une phrase ambiguë. Son sens le plus probable est que la sécurité ne justifie pas forcément tout, on ne peut pas tout faire/faire n'importe quoi sous le prétexte de la sécurité.
Mais votre interprétation serait grammaticalement possible. D'où l'ambiguïté.


----------



## Gaolixin

Merci @Bezoard pour votre réponse.

D'apres moi, Ce que j'interprète serait un peu poche de le vôtre.?

Merci votre aide par avance.


----------



## Locape

Pas exactement, on le formulerait différemment, comme les exemples de *Bezoard* (on ne peut pas faire n'importe quoi au nom de la sécurité).


----------



## OLN

Gaolixin said:


> La phrase en question est extraite d'un manuel de grammaire francaise écrit par un professeur chinois de français, il n'y donne qu'un exemple sans explication précis.


 Je ne sais pas qui a copié qui, mais je viens de trouver la phrase parmi d'autres exemples sur la p. 390  du _Manuel de la langue française,_ une grammaire en ligne dont l'auteur est Gabriel Wyler. (§ _La négation verbale - négation et articles_). De quel adverbe est-il question ?
​


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * La négation apparente (...)​*
> 
> 
> 
> * La négation ne porte pas sur le nom indéfini ou partitif (...)​*
> 
> 
> 
> * Questions d'accent​La négation peut avoir pour cible sémantique un adverbe, sans que ce fait soit signalé formellement. (Il l'est souvent par l'intonation.)
> _je n'emploie pas des spécialistes pour m'occuper des détails (j'emploie des spécialistes pour ne pas avoir à m'occuper des détails)
> on n'offre pas du champagne dans un verre ordinaire (on offre du champagne non pas dans un verre ordinaire)_
> _je n'ai pas de l'argent pour gaspiller (ce n'est pas pour le gaspiller que je gagne de l'argent)_​La négation verbale - négation et articles​


​Exemple de ce qu'on pourrait dire pour gronder un enfant qui a cassé son nouveau vélo :
_Je ne t'ai pas acheté un nouveau vélo pour que tu le casses le premier jour !
Je ne t'ai pas acheté un nouveau vélo pour devoir le réparer le premier jour / pour le remplacer le lendemain !_ (le sujet du verbe de la 2e proposition est _je_ comme dans la phrase du professeur chinois).


----------

